# any free SMS site supporting more than 160-170 characters ?



## esumitkumar (Apr 1, 2009)

Is there any such site ?
way2sms, atrochatro etc all have 150 characters capacity


----------



## mrintech (Apr 1, 2009)

Nope  Impossible... every one fits advertisements in messagers


----------



## esumitkumar (Apr 2, 2009)

oh


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Apr 2, 2009)

I don't think so that it's possible....


----------



## amol48 (Apr 3, 2009)

You can try mundoo. However they only allow you to send 25 SMS/mobile number. Also your message looks like as if being sent from your mobile 

It supports upto 300 characters.


----------



## esumitkumar (Apr 3, 2009)

^^mundoo ? ??? can u specify the site name ?


----------



## amol48 (Apr 3, 2009)

Sorry it was a typo. Here you go: www.mundu.com


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 3, 2009)

heres one send anonymous sms

geodesic.com


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 3, 2009)

www.160by2.com


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 4, 2009)

^ 
SPAM PHAIL!!
Reporting...


----------



## amol48 (Apr 4, 2009)

gopi_vbboy said:


> heres one send anonymous sms
> 
> geodesic.com






amol48 said:


> Sorry it was a typo. Here you go: www.mundu.com




The one I quoted is the same as yours


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 4, 2009)

Disc_Junkie said:


> ^
> SPAM PHAIL!!
> Reporting...



Dude, this is one thing I will not tolerate at any cost.

Have u even read the topic title, it mentions a website, I gave one, and I use it from my mobile which as UL internet.


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Apr 4, 2009)

^ Wow...cool down bro...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 4, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> Dude, this is one thing I will not tolerate at any cost.
> 
> Have u even read the topic title, it mentions a website, I gave one, and I use it from my mobile which as UL internet.




Hey mate I think you are misunderstanding him. I remember when I looked in this thread last time, there was a real spam post *between* your post and his. I guess the mod did a terrible job of removing the spam but not the posts referring to it.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 4, 2009)

*PLEASE DONT USE THOSE SERVICE...

U ARE LISTING YOUR FRIENDS NUMBER IN SPAMMERS BOX...


PLEASE DONT USE THOSE ...*


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 4, 2009)

> Disc_Junkie


I'm really sorry.

My mistake.


----------



## expertno.1 (Apr 4, 2009)

Yep you can send upto 400 characters using www.sms7.in


----------



## jatt (Apr 4, 2009)

expertno.1 said:


> Yep you can send upto 400 characters using www.sms7.in


really thanks for this one 

with thanks


----------

